# Loving Sebastian



## GgC (Apr 2, 2013)

Two years ago I adopted Sebastian when he was barely 3 lbs. He was supposed to be a present for my husband on Father's Day even though my son very cleverly told me not to lie to myself -the kitten was for me...

It was love at first sight between us however, at times I wonder if this is a one way love story!
Sebastian personality didn't change much as he grew up and with the exception of the general kitten behavior, he has been pretty much the same all along, gorgeous, steady, strong and full of himself! 
Never a lap cat, during the day he follows me everywhere, plopping on the floor and looking at me with adoring eyes (so I think):-? I would tell him -Sebastian, I love you so much. To which he seems to replay -I know, I love me too...with blinking eyes :wink.

On the other hand every night in the middle of the night he crawls on my shoulder kissing my cheeks and hugging my face with his paws. He stays there for a while and then off he goes.
How I long for those late night moments...at times they fill some empty hole in my soul, at other times he has been a warm blanket over a broken heart, a soothing balm after a rough day, or it's just the welcoming simplicity of a pet's love...

Not an expert in cat behavior by any means, sometimes I wonder if something we did caused him to be a daytime aloof lover?

Whatever the reason, I have learned to accept Sebastian's affections in the way he gives them, happy to gaze into his blinking eyes during the day and waiting for those wee hours of the morning when he comes and cuddles as if saying -I love you too mother, I love you too...


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

CgC, you write beautifully, thanks! I understand, Bobbie is a bit stand-offish, but she seeks me out at least once a day with kisses and snuffles and then goes back to the secret hidden dimension cats go to for some space.. She sleeps back-to-back with me, though, lots of purrs at night, and sleeps nowhere but with me. Bed hog, too. I think this is just an aspect of cats' personalities. They love us, but they have very healthy self-esteem, as well, and do as they like, confident in their choices. No possessiveness, they know who to trust, and that you'll always be there, no matter who else is around. I want to be a cat when I come around again!


----------



## GgC (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you. 
I see you speak cat very well, a language I am starting to learn and understand a little.
Glad to know Bobbie and Sebastian share that healthy stand-offish self esteem yet still come along to dispense love for us.

Best Regards to you and Bobbie.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like he's showing a lot of daytime love too! Just not the way we see dogs do it, just the fact that he follows you around during the day means he likes you. We've had cats we'd be lucky to see once or twice a day, and they were indoor only cats! And then nice little slow blink? That means I love you in cat language!

My boy is the same, he likes to follow us around (while pretending that's NOT actually what he's doing, even though it is.) He then likes to snuggle to the max during the nights.


----------



## GgC (Apr 2, 2013)

So sweet...we do love our cats don't we? 
Bobbiemama below, pointed to their healthy self-esteem which my husband translated into *selfishteem* -even though he loves them too. 
After work, I can't wait to go home and hug them just to decompress.

Great having you around to share cat love...Gg


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

GgC said:


> Two years ago I adopted Sebastian when he was barely 3 lbs. He was supposed to be a present for my husband on Father's Day even though my son very cleverly told me not to lie to myself -the kitten was for me...
> 
> It was love at first sight between us however, at times I wonder if this is a one way love story!
> Sebastian personality didn't change much as he grew up and with the exception of the general kitten behavior, he has been pretty much the same all along, gorgeous, steady, strong and full of himself!
> ...



Animals teach us what means to love, to really love, unconditionally, the way that we as humans fail miserably at.

Learn from him. Give it back to him, and all you meet.
That is his gift to you, the gift the Creator would really have us understand and accept.

Pure, unconditional, and unaduterated love.

We humans SUCK at it. Our Pets get it, in it's more pure form.

Give him petpets from all of us..


----------

